# How can I fix this on a TMs Timecard?



## M2614 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello, I accidentally approved paid time off and now the TM is overpaid. I don’t know how to fix it since MyTime won’t let me adjust even though the time card isn’t locked yet. Is there anyway I can fix it now or will I have to call HROC tomorrow?


----------



## POGTL (Feb 6, 2022)

I think you can do a historical edit.  Link should be on HRZone


----------



## M2614 (Feb 6, 2022)

I’m not sure if that will work since the Timecard isn’t locked yet


----------

